# Ready For Camping....almost



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Well it was a really great spring day today here in NJ. I finally got out to dewinterize and get the trailer ready. I flushed out all the water lines and checked all the systems and everything still works after too long of a winter. Still have to do an interior clean up, sanitize the tank and do the wheel bearings, but I'm headed in the right direction









I also climbed up on the roof and found a spot or two where the sealant needs to be touched up. The photo shows a really small crack in the sealant that upon first glance, didn't look like anything, but it goes right thru to the joint where the plastic flange of the refrigerator vent meets the roof. I'll be getting some sealant this week to touch it up. You have to really look close to see the smaller cracks. They can happen anytime, just checked the whole roof in the fall before I covered it up for the winter. I usually check the roof 3 or 4 times a year and usually find a small spot or two each time.










By the way, the bandaid, be really carefull using utility knives, even after 20 years in the trades using hand tools, I sliced a pretty good piece of my finger when my knife slipped cutting plastic strapping off of a package.

Mike


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad to here you finally got in it


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Mike,
Thanks for the heads-up on the roof cracks. I didn't inspect mine nearly so throroughly. Clearly I need to take another look.

BBB


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Me too. Mines had crack/leaks before.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Good job mike
Have to double check mine,I just gave it a quick look-see
Don


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...my wife has already been placed on alert that she has roof inspection duty this year (our first year of checking and sealing the roof). I would do it, but she is WAY under 223 pounds.

Randy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

LOL!







Yeap! Same reason my DW gets roof duty....


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

It's always good to remember that a little crack can do you in everytime!
















Jason


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I spent $117 at CampersChoice this weekend. Purchased a pleated shower door, gutter extensions, a Dry-Z-Air plus 4 reserve packs of crystals, two for one holding tank chemicals, and a can of PermaSeal for fixing cracks in the sealant on the roof. Seems pretty fancy...clean the area, look for cracks, spray them sealed. Anyone else use this or have comments? Here it is:

Perma Seal

Randy


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad you found that little bugger Mike. As I learned, even a little crack can make for big trouble.









Jim's Roof Leak !!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mike

You cut yourself with the nail file









Great catch, thanks for the tip. I will be looking closely at mine this weekend.

Thor


----------

